# klingon claw



## killor80 (9 mo ago)

Vieleicht mag ja wer das Design.

vielleicht gefällt ja jemandem das Design.


----------



## Buckaroo (7 mo ago)

killor80 said:


> Vieleicht mag ja wer das Design.
> 
> vielleicht gefällt ja jemandem das Design.
> View attachment 376777


You have, quite successfully, managed to combine two of my favorite topics! Very nicely done!


----------



## Roll Fast (Sep 19, 2021)

Now that is a curvy frame!
Looks great!


----------

